# Fourth time is a charm!!



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, this has been nothing if not bizzare.... but I'd like to report the fourth time is a charm and that Wednesday evening little Dino will be going to his new home in Fountain Hills.... and let me tell you.... Dino did VERY well!!

The ENTIRE family are animal lovers that would put us to shame and these people are some of the nicest people that Peg or I have ever met. Since I hope that I'll be able to get a new Spoiled Maltese member too, I will not say too much... but lets just say that that Dino will never want for anything the rest of HIS life!!


Now I'm jealous of him.... :wub: :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

This is great Steve!!!! 

I'm so happy for Dino. Looks like the first 3 times weren't meant to be!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, I'm sooooo happy for Dino!!!! Yea!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:cheer: Yippeeeeeeeeeeee!

Good job, Steve! :thmbup:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: GO DINO!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

How Wonderful!!!!! See, Dino was just waiting for the "perfect" family to go home with. I hope they join SM. Great job, Steve & Peg!

Linda


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ I love my little Dino. I was ready to adopt him myself!!!

Good job, Steve and Peg. And Congrats to Dino's new owners. They are very lucky, indeed. :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Way to go Dino :chili: :chili: Steve, great job! Thank you for all you do for this breed we all love so much.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh Steve that's such wonderful news!!!!!!!! Soo happy for little Dino , as I know you and Peg are too! But, I bet.. like with Deb,... it is a bittersweet situation! 
Thank you and Peg for giving this darlin' little boy 'the good-life"!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Hip , hip hooray for Dino!!! arty: arty: 

Thanks to you, Peg and Steve, for your continued commitment and work for these lil fluffs - you are miracle workers!

ps - so excited for another new SM member and one of the fluffs we already know


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, that's wonderful news! That little Dino is such a heartbreaker! Looks like everyone is a winner here ... Dino and the lucky family! Y'all did good, Steve!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Congratulations to the new owners and our precious little Dino.


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Yaaay! I'm so happy to hear that great news. Hooray for Dino.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hey, I just thought of something else. With Dino removed from NMR's website, perhaps Winter will
draw more attention. I mean, really, that cute little Dino was an attention hog!!!  

Good heavens, at one point, I was going to adopt him just to get his cute mug off the site ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

So Ella, and Dino, both within the week!!! Gosh, this is great. I'm so happy for all involved. arty:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congrats to Dino, and I must say, your record of placing dogs with 'upper class' people is pretty good, Steve! Didn't another of your babies go to a wealthy family (sorry, I don't remember the dog's name, my bad)?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 3 2009, 12:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718256


> Congrats to Dino, and I must say, your record of placing dogs with 'upper class' people is pretty good,[/B]



LOL ~ Yes it is. I've already emailed Mary. I'm asking for Steve, and Peg, to foster me, and find me a home ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Can you imagine, my face (with profile), on NMR's site ~ LMFAO


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 2 2009, 11:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718267


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 3 2009, 12:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718256





> Congrats to Dino, and I must say, your record of placing dogs with 'upper class' people is pretty good,[/B]



LOL ~ Yes it is. I've already emailed Mary. I'm asking for Steve, and Peg, to foster me, and find me a home ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Can you imagine, my face (with profile), on NMR's site ~ LMFAO
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think you'd be a shoe-in! I'd adopt you - wanna sleep on the couch?? :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's really great news! Congratulations Dino!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 3 2009, 12:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718271


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 2 2009, 11:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718267





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 3 2009, 12:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718256





> Congrats to Dino, and I must say, your record of placing dogs with 'upper class' people is pretty good,[/B]



LOL ~ Yes it is. I've already emailed Mary. I'm asking for Steve, and Peg, to foster me, and find me a home ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Can you imagine, my face (with profile), on NMR's site ~ LMFAO
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think you'd be a shoe-in! I'd adopt you - wanna sleep on the couch?? :smrofl: :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Why not. I do that at my house. My bed was sooo crowded the other night, I grabbed my blanket and pillow, and went
downstairs ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Crazy Bianca woke up at 5AM, started barking her fool head off. Yep, she had noticed I was gone. Well HELLOOOO, old lady,
I was gone for 6 flippin' hours...So I took her downstairs, and we slept another hour on the couch. 

Hey, wanna adopt Bianca?? :smrofl:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

That is great news, congratulations Dino!! :aktion033:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awww cutie boy Dino - the one with the cutest picture on the NCMR website ??

Thanks for finding him the best home with all the perks - I have cousins in Fountain Hills - their home is right on the golf course - very relaxing place I must say ...

Good job Peg and Steve .... :smilie_daumenpos: 

Steve - you did well .......... (Did I just say that ???)

I suppose that will also be pasted onto the wall along with ..

"Steve is right" ....... :brownbag:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:Sunny Smile: Bless his little heart. He deserves a great family.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 2 2009, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718267


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 3 2009, 12:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718256





> Congrats to Dino, and I must say, your record of placing dogs with 'upper class' people is pretty good,[/B]



LOL ~ Yes it is. I've already emailed Mary. I'm asking for Steve, and Peg, to foster me, and find me a home ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

*Can you imagine, my face (with profile), on NMR's site* ~ LMFAO
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb, if you use this pic I'm sure someone will snatch you right up in no time. :smtease:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

That is wonderful wonderful news!!!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 3 2009, 02:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718326


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 2 2009, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718267





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 3 2009, 12:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718256





> Congrats to Dino, and I must say, your record of placing dogs with 'upper class' people is pretty good,[/B]



LOL ~ Yes it is. I've already emailed Mary. I'm asking for Steve, and Peg, to foster me, and find me a home ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

*Can you imagine, my face (with profile), on NMR's site* ~ LMFAO
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb, if you use this pic I'm sure someone will snatch you right up in no time. :smtease: 









[/B][/QUOTE]

Bah-ha-ha!! Either that is one very large mug of...I'm sure Root Beer lol...or Deb is an exceptionally tiny woman. :HistericalSmiley: I bet NMR would be flooded with requests to adopt you!


On a serious note. I'm so thrilled for Dino. He deserves the most awesome family and it sounds as if he will be treated like the little prince he truly is. Way to go Steve.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Feb 2 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718304


> Awww cutie boy Dino - the one with the cutest picture on the NCMR website ??
> 
> Thanks for finding him the best home with all the perks - I have cousins in Fountain Hills - their home is right on the golf course - very relaxing place I must say ...
> 
> ...



Yep! It's in a framed holder and mounted for all to see.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 3 2009, 06:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718384


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 3 2009, 02:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718326





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 2 2009, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718267





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 3 2009, 12:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718256





> Congrats to Dino, and I must say, your record of placing dogs with 'upper class' people is pretty good,[/B]



LOL ~ Yes it is. I've already emailed Mary. I'm asking for Steve, and Peg, to foster me, and find me a home ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

*Can you imagine, my face (with profile), on NMR's site* ~ LMFAO
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb, if you use this pic I'm sure someone will snatch you right up in no time. :smtease: 









[/B][/QUOTE]

Bah-ha-ha!! Either that is one very large mug of...I'm sure Root Beer lol...or Deb is an exceptionally tiny woman. :HistericalSmiley: I bet NMR would be flooded with requests to adopt you!


On a serious note. I'm so thrilled for Dino. He deserves the most awesome family and it sounds as if he will be treated like the little prince he truly is. Way to go Steve.
[/B][/QUOTE]
 All these threads get really interesting after I've called it a night.

Yeah Deb... this picture would attract any alcoholics in the area... :biggrin:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

:chili: :chili: Good job, Steve, Things are looking up on SM :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: Dina deserves the very best.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah. :chili: :chili: Dino has a furever home. Way to go. I am sure he will be very loved by Steve's description.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very happy for you and Dino. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

:aktion033: Go Dino..... have a wonderful life!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Steve, are you starting a rumor that Dino is going to the Whitehouse? B)


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 3 2009, 12:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718583


> Steve, are you starting a rumor that Dino is going to the Whitehouse? B)[/B]


LOL!! Probably better.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am soo happy for Dino. We talked long and hard about adopting Dino (and not just to get his mug off the website - sorry Deb) but were worried about his interactions with Hunter and it was a long hall to have to bring him back if things weren't ok (ME to AZ is a big flight!). 

Dino, I am very happy that you have found a wonderful home but I am so sorry that you didn't come to our attention at a different time in Hunter's life  We wish you nothing but the absolute best for many many years of wonderful and happy romping and being spoiled. :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Yay, Dino, God bless you! :wub: :bysmilie:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Dino went to his TERRIFIC new home tonight. Let me tell you also that it was not the easiest thing I've ever done. The little bugger sure made an impact on things... I think Chance and Max know he is gone and are both sad.... and Max doesn't like ANYONE except for Rocky and Chance!!

There is a fair chance Laurie may join in this forum so I want to avoid saying too much. I do have to post a couple of pictures though so you can see Dino's new diggs...

First, here is Laurie









Laurie and Lady, Dino's BIG sister Lady... (and just as sweet and well trained as any dog I have ever met)









The fountain in Fountain Hills as viewed from their patio










A view like this from their patio comes with EVERY house in Arizona...









Their zero edge pool and jacuzzi has this view...


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 4 2009, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719644


> Dino went to his TERRIFIC new home tonight. Let me tell you also that it was not the easiest thing I've ever done. The little bugger sure made an impact on things... I think Chance and Max know he is gone and are both sad.... and Max doesn't like ANYONE except for Rocky and Chance!!
> 
> There is a fair chance Laurie may join in this forum so I want to avoid saying too much. I do have to post a couple of pictures though so you can see Dino's new diggs...
> 
> ...


Awwww I know Dino is a happy camper! He is soo adorable :Flowers 2:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Dino! :wub: 

I fell for him from afar a long time ago, but I didn't think I'd be getting any more dogs for a while. 

So my new guy, Charlie Chihuahua lucked out. 

...

Deb, maybe we should find out if Dino's new family need a full-time dogsitter?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (mss @ Feb 5 2009, 02:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720028


> Deb, maybe we should find out if Dino's new family need a full-time dogsitter?[/B]



Hey... no horning in on my deals... 


I'm Dino's butler/sitter/chef/etc


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 5 2009, 01:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720041


> QUOTE (mss @ Feb 5 2009, 02:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720028





> Deb, maybe we should find out if Dino's new family need a full-time dogsitter?[/B]



Hey... no horning in on my deals... 


I'm Dino's butler/sitter/chef/etc 
[/B][/QUOTE]

So his adoption sounds like a great, package deal. More congratulations to you. :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 5 2009, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720041


> QUOTE (mss @ Feb 5 2009, 02:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720028





> Deb, maybe we should find out if Dino's new family need a full-time dogsitter?[/B]



Hey... no horning in on my deals... 


I'm Dino's butler/sitter/chef/etc  
[/B][/QUOTE]

You bet your butt I'll "horn" in. That's what I do best ~ LOL

Dino's new family, and home, are lovely. Good for him. He deserves it. He's a good boy. 
I so enjoyed him, while he was here for a couple days. His new family is very lucky, indeed.

Now, are they perhaps interested in a dog with no eyeballs ~ LOL
LBB would love that view.... :wub:


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 5 2009, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720045


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 5 2009, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720041





> QUOTE (mss @ Feb 5 2009, 02:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720028





> Deb, maybe we should find out if Dino's new family need a full-time dogsitter?[/B]



Hey... no horning in on my deals... 


I'm Dino's butler/sitter/chef/etc  
[/B][/QUOTE]

You bet your butt I'll "horn" in. That's what I do best ~ LOL

Dino's new family, and home, are lovely. Good for him. He deserves it. He's a good boy. 
I so enjoyed him, while he was here for a couple days. His new family is very lucky, indeed.

Now, are they perhaps interested in a dog with no eyeballs ~ LOL
LBB would love that view.... :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Who are you kidding? You would never give up LBB!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

YEAH for Dino! I love the view from his balcony - and his BIG sister!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Lucky little bugger! He's going to live in the lap of luxury the rest of his days....just as it should be. How wonderful for him!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Got a status report and a new picture...

==========================
Hello Mary and Steve:



I wanted to give a status report on my new darling, Dino. He is doing remarkably well in his adjustment; though he looked for Steve and Peg last night for some time he has settled right in. He is eating well and going to the bathroom (outside…yeah!). As I sit here in the office Lady is sleeping on her blanket and Dino is snoring on his. Dino is already starting to follow Lady around, he is respectful of her size but not intimidated in the least; hopefully they will be best buds before we know it.



I am madly in love with Dino already and can’t wait for Michael to get to know him. We will be going on a road trip this weekend to visit our daughter Megan and some friends in Southern California; Lady will be staying with Auntie Denise but Dino is joining us. Dino and I will be driving over and meeting Michael who is headed there on business. We will let you know how the little traveler does.



Thanks so much for trusting us and letting us make Dino a part of our family.



Warmest Regards,



Laurie, Dino and Lady…



(I’m sure Michael will agree but I will wait until he has the pleasure of spending quality time together)


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, what a sweet happy ending. Love the picture they sent you. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Will you adopt me????? He looks so cute.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 5 2009, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720084


> YEAH for Dino! I love the view from his balcony - and his BIG sister![/B]


Peg was really having fun with Lady last night too. She had always had larger dog similar to Lady. I on the other hand, always had a paper route as a kid which were delivered by bicycle... so I can't TELL you how many times I was chased, nipped, bitten or had pant legs torn or torn off by a dog like her.... :huh: 


They got Lady as a pup when they had their previous Maltese. When the Maltese died, they said Lady was lost for a long time. Even last night, Lady was wanting to get to know Dino but Dino was still too scared and wanted to hide behind me. When Dino seemed like he was ready for a quick sniff, she laid down for him.

It is interesting because in this picture, it's pretty clear that Dino is walking (running?) along side Lady and not behind her, so that tells me he is already pretty comfortable with her.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww what a great new picture! I love it :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is wonderful news!!! I am so happy that you were able to find him a forever home.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's a really cute picture, and sounds like a great update, Steve!

(Sorry about your horrific youth - I'm glad to see you have no lasting scars!)


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

How wonderful for Dino. I'm so happy for the little cutie. Great job Steve and Peg. The picture she sent to you brought tears to my eyes it's so cute. You go Dino. You deserve it.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

What a beautiful picture - I am so happy for Dino and for Lady who has found a new friend.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Got another update from Lauie. Not much in the way if hard news, but still, very good.
==================

Dino is very comfortable in our home and with Lady. He respects her size so they make a funny pair; when the doorbell rings or we go down the hallway he runs just next to or right behind her. Lady accepted Dino quickly and I think this was due in part to her history with our other Maltese, Mitzi. She had a small dog in her life from the time we brought her home.

Dino is eating well, we have transitioned him from the plan he was used to at Steve and Pegs to the same foods as Lady. This makes it much easier! I feed them both canned food every morning (Nutro Max – Chicken, Lamb and Rice) and they always have hard food (Nutro – Sensitive Stomach) available. Surprisingly he didn’t experience diarrhea from the diet change (thank goodness)! His potty training is progressing, he does very well with a potty pad, which I leave down if he is home alone. As Steve indicated he doesn’t like the cold or wet, and we have had some of each lately but he seems to have found a couple of bushes that he is partial to and consistently goes to them to relieve. 

He sleeps with us in the bed and follows me everywhere I go. Dino and Michael are also coming along; Michael has been traveling quite a bit but Dino now goes over to where Michael is sitting and stands on his hind legs to be picked up. It will be interesting to see if Dino remembers Michael after his next trip; he is leaving for Europe and will be gone 8 days. 

I had knee surgery and am just starting to walk Lady again; Dino goes along but gets tired sooner than Lady…imagine! I have a front pack that I used for Mitzi and he loves it! Once he’s had enough walking I put him in the pack and off we go. 

He is a wonderful little guy with a great big personality and we absolutely love him!

Take care,
laurie


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I am so happy for Dino! And for his new family, too. Sounds good all the way around. A letter like that has to make your chest
puff out a little, Steve. And make peg proud. so kewl.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Way to go Dino. :aktion033: :aktion033: 

It looks like you will be soooooo happy at your furever home.

Well done Steve and Peg and Deb.


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie (aka the little tasmanian devil) from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage



*


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Dino seems to of landed in the lap of love!! yeah!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

This story is just overwhelming. :wub:


----------

